# (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧ A New Twisp Clearo Appears!



## HPBotha (15/11/19)

Details to follow on Monday! ..... or try it for yourself NOW!

CLEARO POD
CLEARO COIL

“ヽ(´▽｀)ノ”
​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/11/19)

Bazinga!


----------



## Smoky Jordan (16/11/19)

HPBotha said:


> Details to follow on Monday! ..... or try it for yourself NOW!
> 
> CLEARO POD
> CLEARO COIL
> ...


Hi @HPBotha 
Will this take nic salts?
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (16/11/19)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Hi @HPBotha
> Will this take nic salts?
> Thanks



As this is based on the Clearo 2 Coil ..... YES! as long as it is not high VG. Thick juices will be a bit difficult to wick properly.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faraaz (18/11/19)

I was just going to ask for more info on Friday

I did go past a kiosk on Sunday but SWAMBO was with and you know we all have too many devices already (being my job also does not work as an excuse)

I have been through a lot of pod devices recently and was hoping this is it finally 

As per doctors orders i need menthol daily as a quick fix for my sinus issue and mixing up some menthol works well in a mouth to lung but the problem remains is the device *sigh*


----------



## HPBotha (18/11/19)

I'll publish the details of the Clearo Pod momentarily!


----------



## HPBotha (18/11/19)

Please see the full overview of the Clearo Pod under our Twisp sub-forum! Please let us know what you like about our newest addition to the Clearo line!!!


----------

